# New Planted Tank - A sneak peak...



## blairo1

Let me know what you think, still a little cloudy from the substrate but another 24hours and it should be clear.

Details later on re Plant List, Lighting, Size, Filtration etc.










Blair.


----------



## Hemlock

Looks good I've been wanting to get some real plants for some of my tanks just have to figure out the best place to get them. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## intermediate_noob

Blair, great tank as always, but what size is it? I am just trying to get an idea of what it will look like. I know you said you will put in the plant list later, but what is that floating up there? Hornwort?

Also, what kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## blairo1

Thanks!

I've done a few planted tanks now but this is one I really wanted to be a culmination of what I've learnt from the tanks before it and I really wanted to do something a bit more special - I wake up and go to sleep with this tank at the foot of my bed, so it had better look good :lol:.

Now obviously everything will fill out, I have planted with taller plants at the back and sides, with mid-ground plants and carpet type plants scattered along the front. Between these I have placed other, taller, broad leafed plants so that, once established, they will sit above the carpet of leaves in the forground.

I'll have to get better pics, so you can see each part of the tank from more of an overview, hopefully with this I can show you in better detail what I have done and what I aim to achieve. You have to realise that this tank is young so the big gap in the middle level of the tank will soon be filled .

*Substrate:*
A fine grained sand, I've had lots of success with planted tanks using plain old sand, with this tank I have mixed in Red Sea's Substrate Enricher fertilization granules, so we will see how they perform.

*Fertilizer:* 
Seachems Flourish Excel 
Red Sea products - Substrate Enricher.

CO2 is not yet running but will be shortly.

*Dimensions:*
40"L x 16"W 20"H - approx 55 US Gallons.

*Plants:* 
Most plants I split into the smaller groups, or seperate individuals and plant them this way, gives them better space and chance at rooting well.

The large floating plant is a Japanese Riccia, the smaller ones are Salvinia Ariculata

*Back/Sides:*
_Hygrophila rosae Australis x4
Cyperus helferi x1
Echinodorus africanus x1_

*Mid:*
_Cryptocoryne wendtii Green x1
Eleocharis vivipara x2_

*Mid-to-front.*
_Echinodorus rubra x2
Anubias barteri Nana x2
Anubias heterophylla x2_

*Foreground:*
_Lilaeopsis novae - zelandiae x1
Ludwigia arcuata x3_ Requires pruning to create carpet effect.

So a bit of a mix in terms of origins, but I had the vision of what I wanted and got the plants that suited that vision.

I think that's it for now, more pics tomorrow...

Thanks again,
Blair.


----------



## spqrzilla

Is the sig photo a harbinger that you'll put kribs in the tank, Blair?


----------



## andysgr

looking good. I might add a couple taller plants in the back part of the tank.


----------



## blairo1

*spqrzilla* :lol: you caught me.

Actually it's the Taeniatus Dehane's fry that are going in here. :wink:

I've got some more photo's to upload to show the plant layout, some tank inhabitants etc...

*andysgr*, thanks for your input. 
What you need to realise with this tank is that as you see it now is nothing how it will look once established. There *are* taller plants at the back but at the moment they are shorter, lol - If you look at my species list and do some research on the plants I've used in regards to how they grow up, what sizes they attain and leaf spread, then you will see that a few months down the line the back will be very tall with plants .

I don't want a quick fix by putting older taller plants in to achieve the result NOW, as this goes against what I am doing, which is giving all of the plants an equal chance and encouraging them to compete with one another to climb towards the light. In doing so I hope to achieve a far more natural tank, rather than a tank that has clearly defined planted sections of xxxx here, xxxx there I want the plants to find their space amidst each other as they would in nature.

In other words - I could just fill the gap with taller plants now, but I will lose the effect of natural competition. 

Pics up shortly...

Blair.


----------



## blairo1

_Click to enlarge:_

*Yasuhikotakia splendida x4:*






*Stiphodon elegans x2:*






*Aplocheilichthys normani x15:*




*Japanese Riccia:*


*The tank today - a lot clearer:*


----------



## Thao

Nice so far, i would add a long nicely shaped woodpiece to make a statement.


----------



## blairo1

Thanks!

There are actually quite a few pieces of driftwood in there :lol: I've tried to avoid anything too big as I wanted to create a larger feel to the tank, hence why I've gone for smaller growing tankmates and more of a scattered driftwood look. I want to do another tank where I have a large focal piece and work around that, but I wanted this one to be more about the plants with driftwood throughout to enhance that....

The main piece you see in the middle runs right the way from left to right and then there are smaller, shaped pieces placed between the plants. I've planted it so there are plants coming out from under the main piece. I've also attached some riccia to the "branches" of the main piece now, which draws more attention to it.

It is hard to really get a sense of what this tank looks like from the picture, there is good depth and a lot more to it than you might think.

Here's a video, might help show the tank a bit more . The last 15 seconds or so show the tank in a tracking shot. As I've said you also need to take into account that these plants are going to fill out.

I appreciate the input.

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m15/ ... FryTan.flv

Blair.


----------



## fishonthebrain

WOW, that's super sweet looking!

I must admit i already snuck in your photobucket ealier and got a peek. he he he.

Those babies sure are gonna be in heaven. I also think it's really neat to set up a grow out tank like that. Mine all have/had bare bottoms and nothing in them, must be neat to enjoy a tank even it's just for fry. 

Great job! I can't wait to see it when the plants fill in!


----------



## cody6766

nice job man, it looks great! I've always wanted to do a planted tank, I just don't have the room for another tank in my room right now. I could probably wedge one somewhere else in the house, but I'm never out and about past my room since I live with 4 other guys. I coudl proably do the research and change my 55gal in my room over, but I think my Severum would give the plants **** from what I've read. He's trying to munch one a fake plant right now and I JUST fed the tank...

one day...one day


----------



## blairo1

Thanks *fotb*!

:lol: I don't mind that you already went in my photobucket, or at least I'm not complaining anyway, not now that your main man has a shaved head . lol.

It is nice to give them a tank like this, the urge, of course, is to stock it with permanent residents of a mixed species, rather than filling it up with all of the same. As I'm sure you know, it's not easy - you set up a tank like this and suddenly the LFS has a bunch of rare fish in that would be perfect and look stunning in it. Grrr, lead me from temptation :lol:.

But I just think how small the fry are, how much they love their current tank, then I look at this tank and just think, man I wish I was one of those fish. That's what I want to do for them, they are my little guys after all . It should be heaven for them but they still have a week or two to wait as I want the plants to really settle in before I unleash them. Although they aren't major burrowers they do have a tendancy to re-scape your work into something that's more suited to them, apparently the fact that I spent two days on it means nothing to them :roll:. Haha.

*cody *thanks for the kind words! 
I didn't have room for this tank, yup, I got rid of more furniture (ahem). It was a hoot talking my partner into it, mostly involving "Oh dear God not another one" and "it's fine, I NEEEEED it!!!".

Eventually she left, so I got busy and took apart a cabinet, totally moved it, got a friend, picked up the tank and got it on the stand. Hehehe. Well she didn't complain once she saw it and was more than eager to come out with me to look for my plants.

I know, I'm terrible, but I really do believe that furniture is pointless, it doesn't do anything, why have inanimate objects when they can so easily be replaced by animated ones .

Now we can lie in bed and watch the fish until we drift off (lights on timers) and I have to say being woken up by the light from this tank in the morning is awesome, puts me in a much more relaxed mood waking up to see something natural and I watch it until my eyes can actually focus....

Re Severums and plants, as you've seen, kind of a no-no. My Gold Sev was great with plants on the whole, he eat the heck outta my salvinia natans (floating plants nice tender dangling roots) and also anything remotely soft. Amazon swords/other swords untouched, as was Java fern (contains mild toxin which deters fish), Hygrophila did well, as did Anubias sp. On the whole though it's not worth the money and if he doesn't eat it he'll just yank it out and that's a PITA in itself.... Moss balls, rocks and driftwood are what I keep my Rotkiel with. Noooo plants for him to eat and I'd never release him into this tank, oh man, destruction.

Blair.


----------



## cody6766

Trust me, I haven't ruled out the idea of moving furnature. I just don't have much more I can move. I'm down to a dresser serving triple as my private, top shelf bar and night stand, my desk that is just big enough to hold the computer and have home work space, my 4' South American tank and my night stand holding the cage for my green cheek conure that I've affectionately dubbed "little s%!t" (he's chewing on the top of my keyboard as I type :x  ). Oh, I guess I have a bed too. I coudl always ditch the queen bed and go with a twin sized bed, but I don't think my g/f would appreciate that. She's already a little preturbed that I took 'her space' for my bird cage.

I may get a small tank like a 12 gal eclipse and work a planted set up in it. That will give me an excuse to pull the dremel out and do some tank mods. I could keep a small 'wet pet' in it I guess.

I'll do some planted tank readings and see what I can discover. Maybe this will be the cure for my nano-reef itch.


----------



## blairo1

:lol: well the bed switch could work, just do it real slyly and for the first few days put on a really thick quilt so it looks much wider, then gradually remove the stuffing until you're down to regular.

The change will be so gradual she wont notice. :lol:

No good reason why you can't have a 12 gallon planted. This was my first attempt at a planted tank - 10 gallons:









An older pic of my 15 gallon planted, excuse the bits in there its my pairs breeding tank so I don't worry so much about it's appearance just water quality.









My Bolivian Ram tank:









Then obviously the latest planted tank:









So that's my timeline from start to end (well present, it's never the end lol.)

I think you should go for it!!!! More pics up later.

Blair.


----------



## cody6766

that's great work! I think I will do this as soon as I get cash flowing from my new job. I wait tables so it should come fast once training is done and over with. I'll get with you through PMs about stocking and tips if you don't mind. I have to run to work now. I just got on to make sure the internet didn't go away while I was sleeping :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol:
No worries, feel free to PM me any questions. I'll help as much as I possibly can!


----------



## Dutch Dude

Heeey Blair,

WOW,...nice looking tank!!!! Good job Blair and looks good already!!! As mentioned earlier I also had the impression that the pieces driftwood were a bit small but after watching the video It's just perfect! And Blair,....one of my favorites,.....getting cold shivers from PF :wink: I'm very curious how it will look like at abouth 3 months and the plants are grown a bit. Did you cut back the roots befor planting them? That helps to develop a new strong root system. Ooh and Blair,...this is the tank were you were talking abouth a week ago with the new stand? Like to see that to 

Great job Blair :thumb:


----------



## blairo1

Hehe, I thought you'd appreciate the Floyd track there Ruurd .

Man the plants in this thing are growing like there's no tomorrow. Good old Red Sea products and CO2 really do the trick. Some of the faster growing plants have thrown out an extra 2 - 4 nodes in the past two days!!!!!! Crazy huh. Even the slower growing plants are starting to take off, it won't be long and I'll be doing the first prune-back.

To answer your question, yes I do cut the roots back a little, but not much - with these I split a lot of them up from the bunches and whilst I do this I take some roots off. There are already roots poking out all over the place lol, spreading themselves out and starting to creep to other places. Good old carpet plants .

This tank is on a stand but not my DIY one, I am yet to start this and didn't want to do it on a larger tank for my first go - the stand I build is going to be for one of the tanks in my lounge - I'm STILL waiting for a break in the weather and for some free time - I've been driving all over the country these last few days sorting things out. Rest assured that when I do go about the stand I will get photo's up and keep you informed, even if it does turn out to be horrendous :lol:. But yes this tank I just had to get up and running as soon as possible due to the fry growing at a phenominal rate and needing to be moved before I come to amsterdam.

Thanks again Ruurd! You Dutch should be the masters at these planted aquaria by now (generalisation lol) so any positives from our Dutch Gardener friends is a major plus in my eyes .

Blair.


----------



## blairo1

Just to compare.

Tank 5 days ago, then today (excuse the reflection):

















So that's only 5 days growth, you'll notice the foreground plants have filled out and the taller plants at the back are really going for it! They're terrible pics and show you no depth or detail to the tank but it's purely so you can compare growth.

More pics:

Check out the new growth on the Hygrophila rosae Australis, comes out really red then turns a nice green as it matures. I'm a big fan of these plants, the leaves resemble oak leaves to me -









One of the many algae patrollers -









Thanks for looking!


----------



## intermediate_noob

Blair, I can only echo the praise coming from the forum. This is truly going to be an amazing tank and the progress you are showing really helps us "noobs" to see how things truly to progress (even if we think they are not).

This is going to probably sound like a stupid question, but how did you arrive at this design? Was it a calculated and intense process or a "Well I did not like that when I did it before, and I liked this, so I will do it like this..." ?

Lastly, what kind of shrimp do you have in the tank?


----------



## blairo1

Thanks!!!

How did I arrive at this design, hmm good question. lol.

Well what it is, I can see in my head exactly how I want something to look - my strength is visuals, I'm terrible with numbers but with words and pictures I have a photographic memory - I can quite literally remember things exactly as I saw them, not only that but I can build realistic images in my mind and know how it will look in person.

It's hard to explain I guess.

But I just knew how I wanted this tank to look, I didn't have any particular plant species in mind, just the type, layout and shape that I had seen in my minds eye. So with this I go out and I find the plants/driftwood that fits what I have already seen. When I set this tank up I quite literally just put the plants in where I knew I wanted them and didn't change a single thing, apart from one tiny bit of driftwood that I turned over :lol:.

I'm really dead serious, that's just how I do it. With the tanks before I'd tried SO many different layouts as I'd be sitting there staring at it and then think, yeah, that needs to go there, that needs to move here and I need to get something that looks like that. Voila.

So with this tank I went through all of these layouts in my head, before setting it up. I thought, well I could have the driftwood there, but that would make the visual weight heavier on one side than the other, or I could have it there, but that would make it look too symmetrical.

Then with plants, I want plants that look like that there, but how will they fit in with my filter inlets, can I hide it, how about creating layers through carpet plants, or leaves that break throught the "canopy" etc etc.

So essentially just the same except I go through it all in my head rather than physically.

It sounds completely nuts but that's just how my mind works, maybe I belong in a padded cell. It's the same with words, you can (although you can't as it's over the net) say any word to me and because I can see it in my mind, I can spin it round and speak it back to you in reverse instantly.

Weird? or Wired :lol:.

Sorry that doesn't really help but that's how I work and how this tank evolved.

In regards to the shrimp they are Amano Shrimp (Caridina japonica). Good algae eaters and very entertaining, they like to swim in big circles around the tank :lol:, they're awesome swimmers.

:thumb:
Blair.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Looks nice. What's the lighting in the tank? Are you/will you be dosing macros? Looks like you're getting good growth.


----------



## mbunareunion

Blair - what a great tank. look great - plant selection and presentation are well done. what kind of CO2 setup do you have going? have contemplated one for my rainbow/barb/krib tank for awhile but have not done it. Best. Mbuna


----------



## intermediate_noob

Blair, thanks for letting us into your mind for setting this up, and no you are not crazy. It is called gifted. You have an artistic knack for this. I wish I had half that creativity. I started my first planted tank just recently and I think it looks like ****, nothing seems to come out right.

Anyway, remember that you are not crazy and you have a gift. You should go into business doing designs for people!

Have a good one and thanks again for keeping us up to date with your project.


----------



## jacquief

Hi Blair,
Your tanks are amazing!  You certainly do have a gift for this. They put the planting in my community tank to shame! I must pull my finger out now. You have enthused me to take the planting more seriously rather than just dumping them in and hoping for the best. Had a look at your photobucket album too, great pics! :thumb: 
Jacquie


----------



## blairo1

WOW!!!!

Thanks *intermediate_noob*, thanks *jacquief*.

I really don't know what to say, you've REALLY made my day.

I'm my biggest and worst critic, nothing I've done ever really looks good to me, all I can see is area's that need improvement. What you have so kindly said is how I often feel about other peoples tanks, never my own.

It's really nice to hear that I'm doing ok, that some of what I do is able to inspire people and I really can't thank you enough for your incredibly kind words.

I'm going now before I get emotional (I'm a guy, that isn't allowed to happen lol).

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

All the best,
Blair.


----------



## blairo1

^^ another reply above 

*mbunareunion*
Thankyou for your kind words, I really do appreciate it.

The co2 set-up I use is about as simple and cheap as it gets, but it works :lol: - it's a fine silk mesh over a tube, this tube fills with CO2 and slowly dissapates through the silk screen, to make use of this I place it just underneath a powerhead, so that the saturated co2 is pushed through the whole tank...... works a treat and cost me almost nothing. When the plants are larger I will have to invest more, potentially, into a larger unit, but for the next couple of months what I have used will be sufficient.

*2wheelsx2*
Thanks!

Lighting is two 30w strips, one that is predominantly blue spectrum, the other red. I will upgrade with t5's as this only gives me approx 1.2 WPG, so this growth I'm getting is pretty crazy huh, given how low the light level is. That's what using the right spectrum does for you...... I'm aiming for a minimum of 2WPG when I upgrade, again not for a couple of months.....

I have to say I'm not all that up on the planted tanks  I'm still a newbie really - this is the first tank I'm taking really seriously (in terms of planting). So please, explain what you mean by macros :lol:.

I dose with a daily replenisher for trace minerals that deplete rapidly, as well as another weekly dose which is more for iron etc. As well as this there is the flourite type substance mixed into the substrate. With the substrate enricher comes the essential bacteria for good root production - it is the same in all plants, the first bacteria to establish itself at the roots WILL BE DOMINANT, the product I used ensures that the first bacteria TO establish, is a productive and useful one.....

Blair.


----------



## intermediate_noob

blairo1 said:


> The co2 set-up I use is about as simple and cheap as it gets, but it works :lol: - it's a fine silk mesh over a tube, this tube fills with CO2 and slowly dissapates through the silk screen, to make use of this I place it just underneath a powerhead, so that the saturated co2 is pushed through the whole tank...... works a treat and cost me almost nothing. When the plants are larger I will have to invest more, potentially, into a larger unit, but for the next couple of months what I have used will be sufficient.


Are you using a DIY CO2 setup or a pressurized system? I have really been debating on whether I should event venture into what the planted tank community call a "high tech tank" where there is CO2 etc, but after seeing your results, I am beginning to get the interest again.

Are you using any type of CO2 monitor or anything? And do you leave your CO2 on all day? Sorry for all the questions but when you see something like this, you have to get all the information you can! Especially from someone who makes it seem so easy!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

blairo1 said:


> Lighting is two 30w strips, one that is predominantly blue spectrum, the other red. I will upgrade with t5's as this only gives me approx 1.2 WPG, so this growth I'm getting is pretty crazy huh, given how low the light level is. That's what using the right spectrum does for you...... I'm aiming for a minimum of 2WPG when I upgrade, again not for a couple of months.....
> 
> I have to say I'm not all that up on the planted tanks  I'm still a newbie really - this is the first tank I'm taking really seriously (in terms of planting). So please, explain what you mean by macros :lol:.
> 
> I dose with a daily replenisher for trace minerals that deplete rapidly, as well as another weekly dose which is more for iron etc. As well as this there is the flourite type substance mixed into the substrate. With the substrate enricher comes the essential bacteria for good root production - it is the same in all plants, the first bacteria to establish itself at the roots WILL BE DOMINANT, the product I used ensures that the first bacteria TO establish, is a productive and useful one.....
> 
> Blair.


I see. I was especially curious, because I have about the same lighting level (actually slightly less) on a 125 and I am not seeing your type of growth, but then I was originally not thinking planted, and so I used plain gravel, and never got the lights up. After my foray into planted tanks, I thought, heck, since I could do it with the 20 gallon, why not with the 125 and started planted, ran into algae problems and spent a couple of months fighting that. Now I have it under control (got some DIY CO2) and will be getting pressurized CO2 for this tank, so will be trying to get 1.5 wpg in this tank. Anyway, enough rambling, here is how successful my 20 gallon is, which sucked me into the whole planted tank thing:










That's with Florabase as substrate, CO2 misting and Estimative Dosing with macros and trace.

Oh, with macros, I was talking about nitrates, phosphates and potassium, specifically. Since your wattage is currently still low, you might not need it yet. Depending on your nitrate levels from your bioload, you might never need it. I only dose Potassium in my 125 gallon, since the SA cichlids give me plenty of nitrates. 

If you want to bone up on planted tanks a bit more, go to plantedtank.net or one of the other planted tank forums. Plenty of nice folks and useful information there too. And I am sure they'll welcome your cichlid experience too.


----------



## girthvader

very nice tanks guys. I'm a big plant guy myself. here's a pic of 1 of my planted 90g



















its funny to see what it started from. the bottom pic is 6 months earlier when I was still cycling it with feeder goldfish. what a difference CO2 makes


----------



## blairo1

Thanks and nice tank you have there, :lol: I don't mind you jumping into my thread with your pics if you have something to add, preferably a little more than you have though!!!

I'm doing this so people can follow the progress of how these things happen and hopefully encourage some of the less inclined to BE inclined, especially those who find a planted tank challenging, heck I've only been in the hobby for 11 months now and my first tank was a planted one - I've never really had difficulties with plants, so I'm trying to share the way I go about things with people (especially those who feel it is a big ominous challenge) and show them that, even without all the hi-tech wizardry and with a little (little being the predominant word) know-how, they too should be able to have success with planted tanks...

So, I'm afraid if you want to keep those pics in my thread you're going to have to give us a bit of background , the plants in the last pic obviously aren't all of the plants in there, you've added much more so......

What lighting are you using?
Substrate?
Fertilizers?
CO2 set-up?
Plant List?

Generally how you've progressed from the last pic in your post, to the more recent ones........



Blair.


----------



## girthvader

no worries  
As far as lights go, I have 2 quad 65w PC coralife deluxe lights- 4 6700k bulbs and 4 10k bulbs. the 67k lights are on 10 hrs and the 10k for 4 hrs mid day on timers. I used Flourite substrate and I dose the EI regimen. Macs and Mics alternate days with sunday being a 50% water change day. I mist CO2 using an inline DIY reactor with 1 of my 3 XP3s with is directly piped into an AC401 power head. Opposite side I have 2 rotating power heads just for circulation. I use a drop checker and keep my CO2 at 35ppm. The CO2 comes on 30 min b4 lights on and off 30 b4 lights off. I use both a needle valve and solenoid monitored by a Milwaukee PH controller which is set to shut off below 6.6ph. I keep 2 5lb CO2 tanks with a manifold with one shut off, I only turn that one on when my PSI gets low on the first tank to avoid end of tank dump. I buy my dry ferts from greg watson. CSM+b, FE chelate 10%, KH2PO4,K2SO4 and KNO3. I try to keep my PO4 at or slightly above 5ppm, iron .5-1.0ppm, NO3 40ppm and a KH at about 10. I have hard water so there isn't a huge need for GH booster however I will dose the K2S04 to keep things stable. day time my PH is 6.6 and at lights out creeps up to 7.0
The plants list are 1 Sword mother which I snipped and added a second. 3 crypt wedtii, green, bronze and brown. Anubias nana on the DW, Crinum Natans, Ludwigia Peruensis,Alternanthera reineckii, Cryptocoryne spiralis, and Rotala Indica with 2 tiger lotus and a huge Echinodorus 'ozelot' on the right and an out of control water sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides) on the left. I have beaten (for now) any algae out breaks and hope I licked them good 

Hope that covers some of what you were after. Feel free to ask any more questions, as I love to talk planted tanks 

Cheers.

PS. Patients and realizing that getting the most of what equipment you have is key. Dont expect miracles from a low tech system. If you have the extra $ then go high tech, if not enjoy the growth you get and do the best you can. Period.


----------



## girthvader

girthvader said:


> no worries
> As far as lights go, I have 2 quad 65w PC coralife deluxe lights- 4 6700k bulbs and 4 10k bulbs. the 67k lights are on 10 hrs and the 10k for 4 hrs mid day on timers. I used Flourite substrate and I dose the EI regimen. Macs and Mics alternate days with sunday being a 50% water change day. I mist CO2 using an inline DIY reactor with 1 of my 3 XP3s with is directly piped into an AC401 power head. Opposite side I have 2 rotating power heads just for circulation. I use a drop checker and keep my CO2 at 35ppm. The CO2 comes on 30 min b4 lights on and off 30 b4 lights off. I use both a needle valve and solenoid monitored by a Milwaukee PH controller which is set to shut off below 6.6ph. I keep 2 5lb CO2 tanks with a manifold with one shut off, I only turn that one on when my PSI gets low on the first tank to avoid end of tank dump. I buy my dry ferts from greg watson. CSM+b, FE chelate 10%, KH2PO4,K2SO4 and KNO3. I try to keep my PO4 at or slightly above 5ppm, iron .5-1.0ppm, NO3 40ppm and a KH at about 10. I have hard water so there isn't a huge need for GH booster however I will dose the K2S04 to keep things stable. day time my PH is 6.6 and at lights out creeps up to 7.0
> The plants list are 1 Sword mother which I snipped and added a second. 3 crypt wedtii, green, bronze and brown. Anubias nana on the DW, Crinum Natans, Ludwigia Peruensis,Alternanthera reineckii, Cryptocoryne spiralis, and Rotala Indica with 2 tiger lotus and a huge Echinodorus 'ozelot' on the right and an out of control water sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides) on the left. I have beaten (for now) any algae out breaks and hope I licked them good  And the pearling that comes off my plants is wonderful, that's what makes it worth while, plus the fish love the bubbles too.
> 
> Hope that covers some of what you were after. Feel free to ask any more questions, as I love to talk planted tanks
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> PS. Patients and realizing that getting the most of what equipment you have is key. Dont expect miracles from a low tech system. If you have the extra $ then go high tech, if not enjoy the growth you get and do the best you can. Period.


----------



## blairo1

Now that's what I'm talking about!

Thanks!

You see now *I* know what I'm aiming for a little better too - re dry ferts. Hmm I'm going to have to find some here in the UK, anyone from the UK with a planted tank dosing with something other than a pre-mixed liquid blend I'd love to know what you're using and where you got it from - none of my LFS do dry ferts.

The Red Sea products which I use are fantastic and incredibly easy to get along with, as well as being balanced, but obviously not as accurate as maintaining the exact levels for yourself....

I too do the once weekly 50% on this tank to reset my values but I am yet to get all the appropriate tests - again not something the LFS carries and not knowing specifically what I'm looking for makes it hard to find over the net. I have to say our CO2 regime is almost exactly the same, so I'm doing ok there.

Your lighting situ is crazy!! lol as long as you've got the plant growth algae should be a goner, any thoughts on this - I kill the lights for an hour mid-day and then 3 hours later for 30 mins, seems to stave off the algae whilst allowing the plants to continue flourishing, I figure you get clouds outside so......

I _suppose_ I'll let you post pictures then .

:lol:

Oh yes and of course you can't expect miracles form a lo-tech set-up, but I've had plenty of success with lo-tech on smaller tanks, in fact it's a PITA always pruning my lower tech set-ups.

It's my belief that the larger the tank you go for, the more work you inevitably incur - it's a simple case of having more plants, more lights etc - so you need fert and co2 to keep up with the added plant requirements and light levels...... This tank is only temporarily running on basics, once I've come back from holiday I'm going for the whole deal, I don't think a tank like this will stay voracious without it.

Blair.


----------



## intermediate_noob

**Edit**

Blair, as *girthvader* stated earlier, Greg Watson has great stuff (this is purely from word of mouth, never purchased from him) and I believe he ships to the UK.

http://www.gregwatson.com/

**End Edit**

Blair, could you give us a little more info on your C02 setup? I understand the tube with the silk mesh, but how are you getting C02 into the tube?

This might also seem like a really dumb question, but I have to ask...what are you using for pruning and such? I seem to have the hardest time cutting browning leaves that are really far down in the tank and getting all the roots under the substrate. Any secrets?


----------



## blairo1

Ah thanks *intermediate_noob* if he ships to the UK that's sweet, I'll be ordering from them asap.

Re the co2 system, as I said, totally inadequate for this size tank really, but it's working so for the next 2-4 weeks it will have to do.

Ready to laugh....










As far as pruning goes, ummm, well when I get the extension pruners I'm after I'll show you, but for now I use some super sharp clean scissors, and well, my arm. Yes I do sometimes dip my nose in the water :lol: .....

Blair.


----------



## girthvader

lol  Try and get your trimming/pruning done when you do your 50% water change. makes life easier. You just have to visualize in your head how they move with a tank full of water . Even if you snip short they will always grow back  you can get extra long snips at http://www.adgshop.com

it's pricey there but very nice stuff.

any other questions you have Tom Barr is the man. thebarrreport.com im not spamming but really he is the plant guru. he posts on theplantedtank.com as well

ps Greg Watson is the nicest guy you will ever meet or talk to. He sells stuff for cost, doesnt make $ doing it, does it for the love of the hobby. I have even called him at home to ask questions and we talk for hours  Definitely order from only Greg. He deserves all the recognition you can give a man.

Cheers.

Ziggy.


----------



## intermediate_noob

Thanks to you both. I like the idea of trimming through water changes and the nose wet thing? Yeah I have done that too. My stand is only 24 inches, I cannot believe what I would do if it was the full 30!

The reason I asked about the pruning was because of the "clean" scissors part. Having kids, scissors seem to not stay clean for very long. Don't really know why that is. I think I may try to go to a salon or beauty supply place and get a pair of hair cutting scissors. Normally they are stainless and very very sharp.

And Blair, on your CO2 setup, I have never seen anything like that before. Tetra CO2 in a bottle? Wow, I am going to have to research that and find out more. Seems like a great way to start, rather than going the DIY sugar and yeast route. The horror stories on those about the explosions and such kinda scare me a bit!

Anyway, have a good one!


----------



## blairo1

Cheers Ziggy, Greg it is then, I'll be going that route in a couple of weeks, I'm off to holland first though, might even give me a chance to visit some places with the famous Dutch Planted tanks .

*intermediate_noob*
It really is easy with that CO2 bottle, but it *is* only supposed to be for tanks about 80l less than what I use it on....... Still it works and it's not over saturating my water with co2, once I've got the time I'm doing this properly with monitors etc but until then this is working well enought to get the plants established.....

Blair.


----------



## blairo1

Ok all, another quick update!

Added 15 more of the Aplocheilichthys normani so a nice school - 30 in total.

Also added an Acanthicus adonis pleco, absolutely gorgeous specimen, I'll get some pics up when I get some time!

For now here's the latest tank shot! I hope you enjoy, let me know what you think.

First pic is from 11 Days Ago, second picture taken 10 minutes ago:

















Blair.


----------



## blairo1

No-one has anything to say!!?

Not even a voice of harsh criticism :lol:.

Have I pissed you people off!?


----------



## krellious

blairo1 said:


> No-one has anything to say!!?
> 
> Not even a voice of harsh criticism :lol:.
> 
> Have I pissed you people off!?


what is the plant in the back right. seems very nice and well i want one now.

ohh and nice tank. i really like the ram one you have aswell


----------



## maxwell1295

I'd say it's coming along nicely. In fact, it looks great! :thumb:

Did you add more plants or that all new growth? If so, that is incredible growth. I also love the aquascape. Very balance with some nice splashes of color. Some red plants would really stand out in there...


----------



## intermediate_noob

Blair,

I think you have just awed us into a stunned silence! 

Your tank is looking absolutely amazing, and as always I have a lot of questions. 

What is your water change schedule and how much?[/*]
How do you keep your tank looking so clean? Mine always has bits and pieces everywhere![/*]
Do you have any diatoms or other algae issues since this is a new tank?[/*]
Given your experience thus far, would you say the substrate fertilizer you used was worth it?[/*]
Do you test your water often for CO2 or other elements? If so, what are your current parameters?[/*]
Sorry for all the questions, but as a "noob" to this whole planted tank think I would really like a pros help like your own. You just make it look too easy!!!

Thanks again for sharing this little piece of your life, it means a lot to us out here. You need to start some consulting firm soon or something. Write an article for some magazine maybe. You would be awesome.

Thanks again.


----------



## blairo1

*krellious*
Thanks! The plant in the back right is Anubias Barteri, pretty slow growing but make a nice canopy and good tough leaves.

*maxwell1295*
:thumb:, no plants added to the main scape of the tank. That is all just growth over the past 11 days. The top right at the back is piece of driftwood with Java Fern attached which I attached to a suction cup, giving it the hanging into water effect - that IS newly added from another tank but nothing else .

*intermediate_noob*
Thanks bud!

1. I change 50% 1x a week on this tank to help keep a check on the minerals etc. I figure consistency is key on this.

2. :lol: I don't know, pretty much every day I use the algae scraper and clean the front and sides, rather than let any build up before cleaning it I just keep on top of it. The filter also does a great job with a 20 and 30 ppi foam, but after I've fed I switch on the AquaClear 50 powerhead, attached to this I have the filter cartridge with a very fine sponge. This just keeps a check on the particles.

3. No issues whatsoever, I did notice a few tiny spots of algae on the sand, I buried the algae on the sand and employed a crew of 12 Amano shrimp and 2 Sumatran Gobies, to munch on any algae right from go. Problem curbed.

Problem solved by having the lights off for an hour at midday, which has given the plants the upper hand again and now the tiny amount of algae that had managed to pop up, is dying back, remaining only on the heavily lit driftwood, which my Adonis plec takes care of.

At this stage the plants are growing so rapidly that I think algae is going to have a hard time taking over. I also have a load of floating plants which really seem to help with keeping algae at bay.

4. The substrate enricher was definately worth it. I don't know if there's much more I can say about it other than what a difference it makes - these plants are in straight sand, no laterite, no gravel/flourite underlayer.... So I'm impressed by the product.

5. Uhhh, well no. Not at the moment although this is only short-term until I get my hands on the appropriate kit (**** lfs doesn't carry this kind of stuff!!). Basically I just do my best to be consistant, I dose at the same time, on the same day, I water change on the same day. The CO2 goes on and comes off at the same times each day.

Seems to be working anyway eh!

But yes when I know more I'll let you know what my parameters are.

Thanks again all!
Blair.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

As your plants grow, you'll have to keep an eye on the nitrates. I had the same problem in my low tech 10 gallon, where my nitrates bottomed, and the algae started to go crazy. I started having to dose KNO3 in my low tech tank, which then became not so low tech, unfortunately.


----------



## Dutch Dude

Heeeey Blair. It's bin a long time since I visited this topic and I have to say,....WOOOOOW!!! I have a smile from ear to ear and realy a gorgeous tank!!!! You're a true perfectionist!!! I'm realy amazed becouse a lot of people who start a planted tank have to experiment on the decorating and often add to much plants. You have done a greath job and I wish I'll have you're talents!!!

Maybe I can add something to the list abouth planted tanks. Blair,....you turn the lights out for a short period during midday,....perfect!!! The algea growth will reduce (will grow less becouse of the short light brake). I recommend to turn the light 5 hours on, 2 hours out and again 5 to 7 hours on. Never make a light period shorter than 4 hours becouse plants need some time to start the photosynthesis and need a minimum of 4 hours to grow. Fish don't bother the short brake becouse in nature this happens all the time during rain season. If you pot new plants I recommend to cut the roots back to one inch from the stern. Be careful and don't damage the stern becouse it will probably rot and the plant will die. If the roots are cut back the plant will start to build a new root system that takes all the necessary minerals and nutritions to the leaves. Bad roots is bad growth! Some old plants can be regenerated by pulling them out of the substrate and cut back the roots and add them again. Abouth light. Plants grow the fastest on orange/red light and blue. Algae grow the fastest on bleu and hardly on orange/red. The color that gives a fast growth of plants and a slow growth on algea is orange. That does look awful of course but you can take a tube light with some higher orange levels. A Philips or Osram collor 83 or 830 is a greath collor for the plants. I like the combination with a 84 or 840 and bring in some more green (takes also up the bleu collors) and still a low level of blue. The 830 in the back and the 840 in the front is a very nice combination. High light levels= high nutrition levels= high CO2 levels. If you increase the light level you need to add more CO2 and nutritions. If one of them is to low the plant growth will decrease and algea can take things over. So never change all the old lights for new once but do it spread over a larger period. If you change the color of a tube the plants need some time to adjust to the different color. Temporarily the growth can be decreased but should go up to regular after abouth 2 weeks.

Blair,...realy a greath job and I agree with the other posters,...you have a talent /gift for this kind of things! never seen anybody doing so well with planted tanks in such a short period in the hobby!!! Georgios tank and I wish it was mine! :thumb:


----------



## atp777

I think that tank is gorgeous! Keep up the good work!

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## blairo1

*2wheelsx2* 
:lol: That sucks, my nitrates are actually quite low - 10ppm range never goes higher, my other planted tanks have 5ppm nitrates and very little algae whatsoever, what do you guys try to maintain nitrates at!??

*Dutch Dude*
Thanks bud! That means a lot coming from you, I love your 90 gallon it is one of the tanks that inspired me to do this, so thanks! . That's good advice you give on the plants and I have my light cycle as: 
7am -12pm on, 
12pm - 1pm off, 
1pm - 10pm on. 
I'm going to introduce a 30 minute break at 6pm to break up the last light period. As you say Ruurd, this is no problem as it is something that happens in nature all the time - the sun doesn't shine all day every day .

*atp777*
Cheers! I will do my best to keep up the good work! :lol: It's still early days, I'm always sceptical so we'll just see how it goes. I'm sure to keep you all updated as I go and share my learning experiences, hopefully most will be positive...

Anyway,  I wouldn't say I was gifted lol, that's waaaaaay too much for me to live up to, this is just something that I love doing, it gives me so much pleasure to create an environment for a creature to live in. But seriously, thankyou, it is early days yet so I'm just taking each day at a time (and being real careful too, setting this sucker up wasn't cheap lol) so time will tell.....

I'm certainly no pro :lol: not even close, as Ruurd knows I've been in this hobby for a little under a year but I feel that I was fortunate enough to find this site at a very early stage. This really enabled me to learn from the ground up, from people who know what they are doing, not emotionless, plain text. So really, this tank is a culmination of all that information I've absorbed from the members of this site, as well as spending hours looking at others tanks and reading books and taking parts that I like and putting them together to make a whole. Sometimes it doesn't work and it's taken me a few re-arrangements before I've finally settled on a tank, I've just been thinking about THIS tank for so long I'd already gone through all that in my head, so it was very black and white for me to go out and just do it, hah very hard to explain unless you are like me, I just knew how much I needed to get, researched what I had seen, thought about growth sizes of plants, how they grew and tried to fit these together right, the first time.

So I guess what I'm working towards is saying thanks to all those who've helped me, or even just made nice comments, as it is all of you who've been there as I've progressed and certain people have really helped me and taught me a lot, or just encouraged me to keep going.

So yeah, thank you all so much for your incredibly kind words and thankyou for sharing your knowledge. I can say with almost certainty that were it not for the members of this site, this tank would not be in existance...

Oh yeah, and here's a pic of one of the future inhabitants!









Blair.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

blairo1 said:


> *2wheelsx2*
> :lol: That sucks, my nitrates are actually quite low - 10ppm range never goes higher, my other planted tanks have 5ppm nitrates and very little algae whatsoever, what do you guys try to maintain nitrates at!??


Oh, if you have 5 to 10 ppm, that's good. Miine was unmeasurable (effectively zero). Probably part of my problem is that the tank is at work so I don't feed on weekends, which probably reduces the ammonia output on weekends.

Sorry for the bad pic, but I can't really turn off lights in my office during work hours to take a pic. 










Specs are:

10 gallon
plain gravel
27W PC lighting on legs
Penguin 100 biowheel
30% water change once every 2 weeks
Excel, KNO3 and KH2PO4 and Mg2SO4 twice a week
Traces twice a week

Livestock: 9 neons, 6 cardinals, 3 Amano shrimp, 15 or so Red Cherry shrimp (estimate, it's growing every day).


----------



## cuddlefish

The tank is looking awesome Blair, nice work!

I always enjoy your threads M8. As I've said before, your enthusiasm is infectious.


----------



## blairo1

Cheers guys!

*2wheelsx2* nice tank to have at work, I wish I could take my fish to work with me but I don't think they'd fit in well 100ft up a tree :lol:.

*cuddlefish* always good to hear from you bud, appreciate the input. I like the photo submission of yours in the photo-contest, something really epic about the shot :thumb: and wimpy is just a dude....


----------



## blairo1

Thought I'd post these here as well as I've not had much response in the other sections :roll: .

The Pelvicachromis fry, 7 weeks of age. The future inhabitants of this planted tank.



















What do you think!? I don't know about you, but if I set my screen res lower the pics look softer, if you can, try set your desktop resolution to 1280x1024 and see if the pics look sharp..... this is how I see them.

Please comment I'm pulling my hair out over the lack of response to these shots - if anyone is interested, I shot them using:

Canon's EOS 20D
18-55mm EF-s lens

Metz Flash, set to manual.

ISO 100
s-speed 400
f-stop 32

This was my first attempt at using the Metz flash so I'm quite pleased, obviously practice will bring much better shots, but for now these will suffice.

I had the Metz directly over the area I was shooting (pointing INTO the tank) with NO fill flash from the front.

Thanks for looking!

Blair.


----------



## jacquief

Hi Blair!

Super shots, the detail on them is brilliant, almost feel like I'm in the tank with them! 

When will they be going to their new home?

How's the newly planted tank doing? I bet it's really grown since we last saw it. Would love to see the latest piccie of it!

Jacquie.


----------



## intermediate_noob

Blair,

What size tank are they in now? I am just wondering what the height is because you can really see how the flash has illuminated them and their surroundings. I have no where near the caliber of camera you have (just a "point and shoot" digital) but I have to say after seeing all your shots, I may want to reconsider a new purchase.

So with this tank, what is your "vision"? Is it to reproduce a natural habitat for these fish or to recreate a new community for them? I guess the word "biotope" comes to mind here, but was just wondering what you would like to see from this tank. Thanks again for sharing with us.


----------



## blairo1

Whew been busy for a while, hopefully it's calmed down for a bit now, anyway thanks for your patience.

Jacquie thanks for your post, I've just taken a new tank shot for you today to answer your question... I had to remove 6 netfuls of floating plants, those things spread like wildfire :lol:. The left side has a green hue to it due to this, but I quite like that and the plants there don't seem to mind.

I have a small image and one as big as photobucket would let me....

28th Feb:









17th March:









17th March larger image:
http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m15/ ... LLSIZE.jpg

Basically this week is catching fry week, but boy it's going to be easy :lol: I just waggle my fingers at them and they all race up to the front in a line, no kidding. I am their papa lol. So that will be fun and I look forward to seeing how they settle into the new home.

intermediate_noob,
Thanks bud! They are in a 15 gallon, the metz flash was 12" above the fry....

I guess with this tank my vision is just to provide my fish with the best home I possibly can, that's number one. But in terms of the plant aspect, well that is more something where I just want the plants to naturally compete with one another for the space around them, as I provided them with ample room to start with, as you can see those spaces are fast being filled up. I pretty much let the plants prune themselves, if a leaf doesn't catch enough light, the plant will kill it off, I enjoy watching this process so I let it happen.

It's fascinating, so I'm always intruiged to see how it progresses....


----------



## peterl

looks great, blair!

I may have missed this, but what are your floating plants? I have a very hard time finding decent floaters--except for duckweed, that is.

Also, what do you use for a filter?


----------



## blairo1

Hey *peterl*,

Thanks for your comment, the floating plant is Salvinia auriculata, that's the stuff I remove several netfuls of every few days, no kidding. I started off with literally TWO leaves of the stuff after it got eaten by my Gold Sev, it now covers the surface of this tank, my 40, and my 15 within a month......!!

You do need to keep on it otherwise it will bind the surface together and then algae forms between the leaves, this is great if you want everything else to die, but I don't :lol: - this stuff is a weed, no matter how nice it looks, so just keep it in mind that you'll forever be chucking loads away (I bag mine and sell it.)

The other floating plant is Japanese Riccia, which started off as a fist sized ball but is not about the size and length of my whole forearm (took about 2 weeks for that).

Filter is a fluval something or other, big enough to do this tank. I'm moving my XP3 onto it soon though, the Fluval is doing an awesome job but this tank is in my bedroom and the XP3 is literally dead silent so....

Blair.


----------



## Supercoley1

Blair

Do you have any updates on this tank?

Did you go for 2WPG and if so which type of lamps?
Did you upgrade the CO2 to pressurised or get a diffusor etc.

Come on where are the 'established' tank pics.

Andy


----------



## blairo1

Wow forgot about this thread!

Well it was nicely established but I needed to tear it down as I was relocating my Bolivians to their own tank, so I wanted to use a load of plants in there too (pics of that at some point in the future). When I did that I decided to try something new, I think you saw it - the Oak Leaf Litter tank:
http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... highlight=

So I guess it evolved somewhat differently in the end, but some of the plants were put to good use in the Bolivians tank and now it's nicer to have the open space for my Rotkeil in this one.

I can't think which was the last pic of the tank when it was planted, errrm...



















Blair.


----------



## Hubbynz

Blair I love you tanks espically the 12 gallon tank which is absolutely stunning.

Your latest one looks great too

I'm a bigger and was wondering if you had any advice tips for setting up my tank in regards to fertilisers etc


----------

